# Homelink aftermarket



## popeyeindian (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello Forum, 

is it possible to install Homelink aftermarket?

Cheers,


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Yes, this option is available from Tesla for CA$400

https://shop.tesla.com/en_ca/product/automatic-garage-opener


----------



## popeyeindian (Nov 2, 2019)

thanks Victor.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Be sure it's compatible with your opener. Tesla's HomeLink module in *Model 3* *currently* doesn't support Sommer evo+/Pearl 922MHz, Sommer 310MHz (TX03-310 on the back of the transmitter), and Direct Drive 310MHz (blue buttons on the transmitter) openers.


----------

